# Question about making cake batter



## gpalexiades (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello

Would it be okay if I make my cake batter ahead of time, maybe the night before I need to bake my cakes? The reason being, It will save me a lot of time, as I need to bake about 8 cakes.

Thank you,
George


----------



## Alix (Feb 25, 2008)

George, your link took us to another message board so I removed it. Try again with a link to the recipe.


----------



## jasonr (Feb 28, 2008)

Bad idea. Any cake that relies on mechanical leavening (i.e. beating air into it) is going to deflate fairly quickly. Most chemical leavening that I am aware of is activated, at least in part, by liquid, which means your baking soda/powder is going to burn out long before the batter gets to the oven.

So bottom line, doing it the night before is not an option.

Better to bake the actual cakes the night before and then store them at room temperature until you need them. Cakes are good for several days at room temperature. If you're making components in a larger cake, you'd almost always bake the individual components the day before and then assemble the next day anyway.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 29, 2008)

gpalexiades said:


> Hello
> 
> Would it be okay if I make my cake batter ahead of time, maybe the night before I need to bake my cakes? The reason being, It will save me a lot of time, as I need to bake about 8 cakes.
> 
> ...



sorry, but the answer to your question is "NO!"  the texture will be so seriously compromised that it will not work at all.  Take it from someone who has tried it!


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 29, 2008)

No, bake your cakes ahead of time as has already been suggested.   You can even freeze them if you need to.


----------



## archiduc (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi George,

The answer as everyone else has said is no in 99.9% of cases.

The only exception to this is a very rich fruit cake like a wedding cake or rich Christmas cake which can be mixed one day and baked the next.

What type of cake are you making by the way? 

Regards,
Archiduc


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 29, 2008)

Making a cake batter takes 10 min. Does it save that much time?
The baking is the long part.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 29, 2008)

You can bake you cake layers days ahead of time just let cool completly and freeze pull from freezer the day before you need them. It also make them much easier to frost or ice don't know why but it works.


----------



## gpalexiades (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you to all who answered my question about cake mix. I really appreciate all your help.

George


----------



## milkdemcows (Mar 1, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> You can bake you cake layers days ahead of time just let cool completly and freeze pull from freezer the day before you need them. It also make them much easier to frost or ice don't know why but it works.



I made all the desserts (and meal) for my wedding.  Doing this helped a lot, and everything was still great.


----------

